# Intros - We've met our Son!!!



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!!!  

What a day! After our planning meeting we had a quick lunch before rushing off to meet our son for the first time. We weren't really sure what to expect but he was really chatty and played for ages. The visit was only supposed to last 2 hours and we finally left after 3.5 hours. He shared his grapes with us and we looked at our book again. We took him a Winnie The Pooh which he absolutely loved. After a long day for us all we had hugs and he held my hand and walked up the lane to the car. We have loads of photos already from today. 

We have a really busy couple of weeks ahead but I will pop on and update you as I can.  Can't wait for tomorrow to see him again!

Love
OT x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Sounds fantastic. 

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello OT

what a wonderful post!! I'm so pleased for you - and very excited!!    

like Andrea says Enjoy!!

love
T
xxx


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi old timer,

What a lovely day you have had!

So pleased for you and you sound so happy how old is your son? he sounds lovely!

Enjoy the rest of your intros 

Love

Dawny

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw OT sounds like a fab day..its soooo special meeting our little ones for the first time.hope the rest of the intros go well 

kj x


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Sounds like a fantastic day. Looking forward to hereing more wonderful stories.
Sarah


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

OT,

Bet you haven'e been able to wipe the   off your face!!!!  Congratulations, enjoy these precious few weeks, before you know it you will all be a proper family     Look forward to reading your updates.

Coops
xx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

FANTASTIC!!!! Keep us up to date (if you have the time).

Love
WelshyXXXXXXX


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

OT

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you what awonderful day........i remember how very special that first meeting is and it only gets better!!!

Love to you all
HHH


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations OT! What a wonderful day, am soooo pleased for you! Enjoy every moment of being a mummy!

[fly]           [/fly]

Lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hello Mummy,

I hope you are having another fab day with your little man. Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

PBMx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello

The first day is special and the start of all your treasured memories.  Hope you both enjoy the rest of your intros.   

Love Lynn xx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

OT

Congratulations.  It sounds like you had a wonderful time.  Good luck for the rest of the intros.  Hope they are not too long as they are exhausting so get as much sleep as you can.  It will not be long before you bring your little man home.

Tracey x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

This is the beginning of the rest of your life together, continue to enjoy every moment.

Congratulations

love
Cindy


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi ladies

Thanks for the messages, they have made me well up!  My emotions are all over the place at the moment......

We had another fab day today though Bobby is starting to work out Daddy is softer than Mummy!  He also hasn't really had much of a father figure in his life so is enjoying a bit of male attention.  The only bad bit today was it didn't stop raining all day and being stuck in the FCs house was a bit hard.  Just before we went home Bobby got upset and started crying but he came to me for a cuddle and let me comfort him which was lovely but also hard as I was ready to burst into tears because he was upset.  In the end though he brightened up and waved goodbye to us for as long as he could see us.  

Off to bed now, morning routine tomorrow and all day with him, hopefully we will get to go out somewhere.

Love
OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi OT

DD got me on day 3 of intros as she said while packing up some toys for us to take home for her " FC i am going home with mummy now" and both FC and i had to explain she wasnt and she got so upset- when i got in the car i   as my baby was upset! 

Intros are soooooooo emotional for everyone!

Oh and my DH is softer then me as the way i look at it is i have them all day so need to be a tad firmer with them as if i wasnt i dont think we would get out of the house before midday most days! where as DH only has time with them in the evenings and weekends

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I sympathise OT, we had a visit like that today too..stuck inside..theres only so much playing on the floor in one room you can do ..grrr at the weather  luckily littlie had a ball playing with all the different toys on offer so at least she was easily amused..i took a wiggles DVD in case   baby bro was also quite chilled out, it was just me and dh feeling a bit aaaargh..wse like to be outside alot, being stuck in doesnt do it for us 

lovely ds wanted a cuddle from you 

hope tomoz goes well
kj x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

OT - sounds like all is as wonderful as you'd hoped.  Thanks for sharing your lovely stories.  Not long until you can bring him home and 2 become 3


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh this is great to read, Old timer everything sounds fab.

I think i will be the softer one of the two us too, although when i put my deep voice on it ssems to stop most kids in there tracks when they are naughty, lol.

We are both dreaming of theses days already.

Great stuff

Cheese


----------



## **Heather** (Apr 30, 2008)

Thats such lovely news. xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi All

Intros are going so well, we are so very lucky!

Last night after a busy day we put Bobby to bed.  He cried for a little while but I used the same technique I'd used with nieces and nephew in the past, tucked him up, gave him a kiss and cuddle and said I'd be back in a few minutes.  10 minutes later he was out for the count when I checked on him.  FC had to wake him at 8.10am so he had a good 13 hours sleep.

Today when we got there one of the other children was leaving for school and I spoke to her before seeing Bobby.  He recognised my voice and came running to me, arms in the air, massive smile on his face shouting Mummy, mummy, mummy!!  What a fantastic feeling that was.

Things start moving over to our house this weekend which will be great.

Love
OT x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Blown away by this for you!!!!!
Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

OH OT

I am loving reading your posts as i know those feelings, even now after our 2 have been home for over a month it still catches me off guard when DD shouts mummy when out sometimes! 

Enjoy moving bits over- we had LOADS to move!

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great to hear its all going so well OT, magical times  

kj x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

what a great post

PBMx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

O T

reading your posts with a big smile on my face - yep it brings back lovely memories but i am truly so happy for you all - going through such a happy time - hope you have a great weekend at your place - the first of many!
bet you are out for the count too!!
LB
X


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Ooooo OT,

Sounds like you are enjoying your intros....enjoy this weekend with your little man.

Laine xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just to update you......

Our Son moved in on Saturday and apart from waking at midnight on Saturday, settled again fairly quickly, we haven't had any sleep disturbances which is good.  He seems to be settling really well and hasn't really asked for the FC, everything is 'Mummy, Mummy, Mummy'.  So far all seems to be going well, a few minor tantrums but nothing you wouldn't expect from a 2 yr old and they blow over in minutes.

We have his SW coming tomorrow, our SW coming Monday and then the first review on Tuesday!  His SW is changing jobs at the end of June so they wanted to get the review in before she goes, hopefully we will also meet the new one.

Best go, all I can hear is 'Where Mummy gone?'.........

Love
OT x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations OT.
Glad to hear that ds is settling in. All the very best for the future.


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Fantastic news your little son is settling in so well.  Really pleased for you


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Oh it's lovely when they call you "Mummy" your heart just melts.

It took me ages when our DS moved in to realise when he was calling "Mummy" he meant me!  

So pleased everything is going well & it will just get better and better!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

OT,

Awww how lovely that your little one is calling you mummy  

Pleased to hear everthing is ok for you all.

Laine xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

really glad to hear all is ok OT, such lovely moments in the first few days..and they go on and on.... 

kj x


----------

